# Vomiting



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Vomiting is a new issue in the car now. Dexter was great a few weeks ago and we are thinking.............Just thinking..........that it might have to do with the anxiety of being at the dog park. Dexter is not real thrilled about getting in the car now, because I am thinking he thinks he is going to the dog park. 

Dh took Dexter for a ride on Friday and Dexter vomited several times and he did not go to the dog park on Friday. 

He is happy/healthy and pooping. 

Suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Go back to the beginning, with very short rides that are to places Dexter considers positive. It's very possible it has to do with the dog park - so can you take him somewhere else? Is there a park where you can take him to walk so that he has interaction with people and dogs on leashes but it's not as overwhelming as the dogpark? Tess and Cody LOVE going to the petstore - sometimes we go in just to walk around.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is worth a try! Thank you so much for suggesting the short rides and keeping it very positive. I think this might work for Dexter.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, good luck in heading off a lifelong pattern! It's a good thing you've caught it early on. Poor Dexter. Hope taking him fun places quickly replaces the fear.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Dexter is young enough that you can turn this pattern around. Kimberly suggested in another thread taking the puppy to the car and then giving him a treat, then increasing the increment of the drive and treating. So he always has a positive association with the car. 

We have had the same problem with Biscuit, as he associates the car with the vet and the groomer. 
Best of luck, Dexter is such a cutie and is just two months younger than my Heath. Such a cute age!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Although car sickness may appear to be a health issue ,if it re-occurs it can become a learned behaviour problem. The dog begins to associate the car with feeling sick and will proceed to vomit on each successive trip. He has to associate positive things with the car . Sounds like he has learned to associate something bad with the car ride.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

One of our goldens used to get car sick and we treated it by giving her ginger capsules or tablets about 30-minutes before putting her in the car. This was motion-sickness though, not fear related.

Another foster of ours was terrified of the car and would vomit almost as soon as we reached the end of the block. We started out by having him just sit in the car and give him a few treats. We graduated to giving him rides around the block with a really tasty treat as a prize when we pulled back into the driveway. As he got better, we'd drive him to local pet stores or parks for a walk and add impromptu stops at the drive-thru for french fries (he'd get two or three pieces) as a 'surprise' reward. Believe it or not, the drive-thru surprises REALLY pushed his fear aside! EVERY car ride became a potential french fry ride and he became a car-loving fiend. :thumb:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wanda, that is a good tip I wouldn't have thought of. I'll file that one away for future needs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great tips! We have a puppy class coming up on Tuesday. Looks like we got some work to do with Dexter prior to Tuesday or we will have another mess.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> One of our goldens used to get car sick and we treated it by giving her ginger capsules or tablets about 30-minutes before putting her in the car. This was motion-sickness though, not fear related.
> 
> Another foster of ours was terrified of the car and would vomit almost as soon as we reached the end of the block. We started out by having him just sit in the car and give him a few treats. We graduated to giving him rides around the block with a really tasty treat as a prize when we pulled back into the driveway. As he got better, we'd drive him to local pet stores or parks for a walk and add impromptu stops at the drive-thru for french fries (he'd get two or three pieces) as a 'surprise' reward. Believe it or not, the drive-thru surprises REALLY pushed his fear aside! EVERY car ride became a potential french fry ride and he became a car-loving fiend. :thumb:


 Excellent advice.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Update: 

Dh has been taking car trips with Dexter using the treats without the vomiting. Dexter did the vomiting in dh car. They both went off in the car a little while ago and dh was telling me during one of the trips home, Dexter started whimpering in the car, so dh took him out of the car and walked around for a little while and then came home. I was wondering if Dexter needed to pee, but no....Dexter just wanted out of the car. Success!

Dexter is still balking at wanting to go to the car, but at least no vomiting! We are making progress. 

I will be doing some work with Dexter to go to the car with treats and see if we can make car trips more enjoyable for Dexter again.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

Great advises here. I use some of them myself. Momo started drooling and vomit when we reach the destination. At least she threw up into the plastic bag I held in front of her. On our way home she immediate put her whole face into the plastic bag when she was about to throw up. Smart girl but whenever I say car ride, she RLH....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I did more conditioning today...by just saying let's go "Bye Bye" and head toward the car. The first time, Dexter was hesitating, but as soon as you knew I had a treat, he was eager to jump in. We did this several times this afternoon just sitting in the car for a few minutes, we got out of the car. On the 4th try, Dexter was eager to get into the car and we took a ride down the block. I give the treat after he gets into the car.

We are making progress. We have Puppy Training coming up on Tuesday night, so another car ride (I am also thinking the Puppy Class is causing anxiety/stress for Dexter because of all the other dogs around. We will treat going to the class and getting out of the car at the Puppy Class. No treats are allowed in the class. 

I am hoping we do not regress again to not liking the car.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No treats in the class, huh? That sounds odd to me.

But, you sure are working hard on this. I hope he does well, and even if he doesn't like the class, hopefully he won't associate it with all the goodies in the car!

Good luck!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

If Dexter is stressing over the other pups in class, tell your instructor you will watch and participate while sitting a little distance from the others so Dexter can relax and learn while his comfort level climbs. Dexter's 'safey zone' need be only as far as you have to go before Dexter quits showing stress over the other dogs' presence. If that's 3 feet, great. If it's 10 or 15 feet - then so be it.

Training should be FUN and PLEASANT, especially for a puppy, not fear-inducing! If Dexter needs to acclimate himself to crowds, then let him do it at a pace that's comfortable for HIM. Giving him his safety zone may go a long way toward reducing his fear of the evil car that brings him to class.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson used to be a barfer (he's still a _barker_). I finally just quit feeding him several hours before a ride and then give him food once he gets to his location. He also likes the window cracked and NO sun shining on him (heat can really make them feel bad.)

I love the good ole fast food drive-through idea . . . who could resist a french fry?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The training class that stresses no treats reasoning is "in the wild dogs are not given treats when they do something right," that is the reasoning. 

Dexter is very treat motivated, so we still use treats at home. 

I will watch the spacing in class with the other dogs, (Great tip!).

The class we are going to is a puppy class................But, there are puppies that are huge! I will let the instructor know about Dexter's stress/anxiety.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is a good article on puppy classes (by the guy that invented them) 
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy-classes


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, take what you can out of this class, but keep in mind that these dogs are not "in the wild"; they are domesticated and totally "man made" so to speak. If Dexter had come from my home, I'd strongly encourage you to consider finding another trainer. Utilize any good tips (positive reinforcement) and methods in how to teach Dexter, but take some of that advice with a grain of salt.

Treats and positive reinforcement teach a dog much faster and encourage them to enjoy your direction/leadership.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dave,
That link is quite interesting...makes me feel a little bad. I took Tucker to "puppy class" here, when he was little, and it was all on leash, and worked only on basic obedience type things. I would have liked to find this type of class, (there was a video link there I watched, very cool,) but guess there is no such thing here. I searched for a class and went to the one that had a decent reputation. Actually, I think it was the ONLY class, anyway, so I did the best I could. Sigh....oh well. He's two years old now, way too old for puppy class.

He did have a blast at the "meet the breed" booth being a representative, though, this past weekend.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Dave,
> That link is quite interesting...makes me feel a little bad. I took Tucker to "puppy class" here, when he was little, and it was all on leash, and worked only on basic obedience type things. I would have liked to find this type of class, (there was a video link there I watched, very cool,) but guess there is no such thing here. I searched for a class and went to the one that had a decent reputation. Actually, I think it was the ONLY class, anyway, so I did the best I could. Sigh....oh well. He's two years old now, way too old for puppy class.
> 
> He did have a blast at the "meet the breed" booth being a representative, though, this past weekend.


good for you for at least taking classes. The big thing like Ian says is that you do it at the appropriate time and not wait too late. The window of opportunity closes very quick . Classes should not concentrate on sit stay down etc. but let them spend much of the class playing and interupting frequently. Like Kimberly said , stay away from trainers that talk about wolves. Our dogs have come a long way since then. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Link! I wished I had known earlier about taking pups to class earlier....just thought that pups needs all their shots. 

Thanks Kimberly! We are learning lots and I agree, treats motivate faster. So, we will learn what we can in the next 3 weeks in the puppy class.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No vomiting in the car. Dexter now looks forward to going to the car as long as he knows you have a treat. 

Dexter has definitely associated the car with the puppy park due to the bad experience on the day the other dogs chased him (I think this was his 2nd or 3rd experience at the park).

We will keep up the car conditioning and giving smaller treats soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good going Linda . The positive associations will pay off. Let us know how the classes turn out. Try not to be over protective in the classes. Praise her for even the slightest movement towards another dog but don't force the issue. Do not worry too much about learning all the commands ,keep it upbeat . Have fun.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave! I will not stress over Dexter trying to graduate in two weeks. I have learned a lot while training, I just need to do it. Working three 12 hour nights takes away a lot of training time. 

In class, we are so busy, that when walking with the leash it is just a pass the other dogs quickly, so Dexter does not look stressed. 

No vomiting. Dexter is very excited now about getting into the car; No vomiting in my car or signs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah!! :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Thanks Dave! I will not stress over Dexter trying to graduate in two weeks. I have learned a lot while training, I just need to do it. Working three 12 hour nights takes away a lot of training time.
> 
> In class, we are so busy, that when walking with the leash it is just a pass the other dogs quickly, so Dexter does not look stressed.
> 
> No vomiting. Dexter is very excited now about getting into the car; No vomiting in my car or signs.


great to hear that. Classes should be fun for the dog. That's the number one goal. Keep up your great efforts.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm. Will be watching the response to this post. Evye does wonderful in the car most times and other times out of the blue, will vomit. So will try to take "surprise trips" in between that are not associated with grooming, training, etc....just happy little car rides.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dh took Dexter out to car and home within 30 minutes and Dexter vomited when he got home. 

Dh car is bumpy...I forget what kind of "truck" it is ...like an SUV, you sit high, I don't even like the bumps while driving. I really need to see if the vomiting occurs in my little car also.


----------

